# Mobbing /Munkahelyi, iskolai terror/



## nitta83 (2009 Augusztus 31)

Sziasztok !
Szeretnék egy oldalt indítani. Nem túl vidám a téma, de sokakat érint. Még akkor is ha letagadjuk vagy nem akarunk róla beszélni. Szinte mindenkit ért már lelki sérelem. Munkahelyen, iskolában stb. Ezt kezelni, a problémát megoldani nagyon nehéz. Ezt hívjuk mobbingnak vagyis lelki terrornak.
Azt amikor csaknem elhitetik veled, hogy ronda, buta, értéktelen és még ki tudja milyen vagy. Gyermekkoromban én is átestem már ilyenen. Vékony voltam és állandó céltáblája lettem az oktalan gúnyolódásoknak. A legtöbben erre azt mondják felejtsd el ! Lépj túl rajta ! De én nem felejtem el, mert dühös vagyok azokra az emberekre akik ezt tették velem. Ezt nem lehet elfelejteni, mert az ember lelkében ott lappang és megmérgezi az életét. Nem szabad elfelejteni, mert nem szégyellni való dolog ! Én nem szégyellem, mert rájöttem , hogy nem én vagyok a hibás a történtekért, nincs szégyellni valóm, ők tegyék. Amit mondtak hazugság volt, és nem számít, hogy mit mondtak én egy nagyon értékes ember vagyok és csak az számít amit én gondolok. Nem hagyom, hogy tönkretegye ez az emlék az életem, hisz számukra az én bántásom már semmit sem jelent. Csökevényes lelkük/ha van egyáltalán/ nem rágódik már rajta. Nem akarom, hogy miattuk depressziós legyek. Inkább kimondom, hogy igen velem is megtörtént. 
Ha benneteket is ért hasonló lelki terror kollégáktól, barátoktól írjátok meg ! Adjunk tanácsot egymásnak mit tegyünk az ilyen helyzetekben ! Csak akkor vagy áldozat, ha beletörődsz és hallgatsz róla. Ha nem akarsz az lenni megpróbálod megoldani a problémát és segítséget kérsz. Erre én most jöttem rá. Remélem még rendbe tudom hozni az életem, mert mindenki csak egyszer él és nem mindegy hogyan.
Nitta


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Szeptember 3)

Szia Nitta!
Kiskoromba, iskolában nekem is volt ilyen "kellemetlen" élményeim. Azóta túltettem magam rajta. De semmit se felejtettem belőle. Sokszor ok nélkül "kritizálják" az egyént, pedig semmi okuk nem volt erre. Sajnos ilyen a mai világ és még szomorúbb is lehet, ha ebbe az irányba tolódik.


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok!

Fősulin is van pár gyökér állat, akik ok nélkül cseszegetik a másikat, nem tudnak leszállni róla, irigyek, féltékenyek, erre élvezkednek és amiért cseszegetik az az, ha valaki felszólal ellenük és megmondja nekik a magáét... Na ekkor jönnek a csoportos támadások EGY ember ellen. Mert külön-külön nick név mögé bújva mindenki hangember. Amiért én szerencsés vagyok, hogy lelkileg nem vagyok terrorizálható, zsarolható. Csak az zsarolható aki engedi és kiszolgáltatja magát. Eleinte nehéz volt megbirkózni, zavart nagyon, hogy egyfolytában kapom a mocskolódásokat, ócsárolásokat, külsőleg, belsőleg egyaránt, de most már lassan kb. 1 éve leszarom az egészet, nem érdekel egyik sem. Továbbá bennem mindig az van és sokan mondják, szóval lehet benne, sőt van is benne igazság, hogy akit egyfolytában kritizálnak, csesztetnek, azt IRIGYLIK valamiért, mert valamit jobban csinál, mint Ők. Úgyhogy ez is egy visszajelzés magaddal szemben, hogy tényleg jó vagy, és ha valaki jó sok dologban, az akaratlanul is összeszed "ellenségeket". Az egyik élő példa jómagam vagyok, mivel divatmodellként dolgozom és ezáltal sokan vannak, akik irigyek, féltékenyek, elhordanak mindennek, stb... Az ilyen emberekkel nem szabad foglalkozni, csak az energiádat szívják le, és teszik tönkre a napodat. Érdekes módon, más élete mindig izgalmasabb, mint a sajátjuk... Vajon miért? Szóval nem szabad foglalkozni velük, nem kell felvenni amit mondanak, az Ő véleményük NEM számít egyáltalán. Érezd jól magad, vagyis próbáld meg, ne adj támadási felületet (bár az ilyen átokfajzatok mindig találnak) és ne foglalkozz velük, ne vedd fel, csak saját magukat minősíti az összes azzal, amit csinál. S ami a legfontosabb, Ne hagyd magad, hogy lelkileg terrorizáljanak, mert akkor ki leszel szolgáltatva nekik!!!!


----------



## komiss (2009 Szeptember 6)

A munkahelyemen folymatos a terror. Annyira, hogy már természetesnek tekintik. megoldás? Elmenni, amint lehet.


----------



## komiss (2009 Szeptember 6)

Most olyanokat írnék, amitől férfigyűlölőnek gondolnának.

Holnap dolgozom, és már 12 órával előtte görcsben áll a gyomrom.


----------



## Slaca (2009 Szeptember 6)

A mai világban a terror mindennapos, aki kilóg a sorból tuti, hogy piszkálják.


----------



## nitta83 (2009 Szeptember 7)

A munkahelyen tényleg elég dúrva.
Fél évig szekált, nyúzott a főnököm, semmi se volt jó neki amit elvégeztem. Amikor eljöttem nem értettem mért. Aztán beugrott. Pont az ominózus félévvel azelőtt járt le a start kártyám. Nem érte meg nekik továbbfoglalkoztatni engem. Elmondani nem akarták szemtől-szembe, mert azért ez mégiscsak jogtalan, de azt akarták, hogy magamtól mondjak fel. Így nem volt más választásuk csak cseszegetni. Mivel elég kitartónak bizonyultam, közrejátszott az , hogy nem tudtam mért is szórakoznak velem, így kaptam még egy fél év haladékot. Szóval akár egy nyomvadt start kártyáért is szekálhatnak fél évig.:4:
Olyanról is hallottam , hogy egy multicég humán osztályára berendeltek x embert akiket nem kívántak tovább alkalmazni. Eléjük tették a felmondást és követelték , hogy írják alá. Az újságban úgy jelent meg a hír, hogy x dolgozó felmondott önszántából. De a Cég /a jóságos/ a válság ellenére is felvesz a helyükre xy mennyiségű dolgozót. Ez ám a vérfrissítés.


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Szeptember 7)

Nekem eléggé fiatalon (23 éves vagyok) sikerült olyan dolgokat megtapasztalnom a volt munkahelyemen, hogy álmomban sem gondoltam volna, hogy cégen belül ilyenek megtörténhetnek, én kis naiv... Bár ez nem olyan terror volt, amiről ti beszéltek, nem volt annyira durva... Brókerháznál dolgoztam (tőzsde), olyan volt a rendszer, hogy havi szinten kellett új ügyfeleket behozni (új ügyfél= minimum 1,5 millió forinttól), elvárás, minimum 3 ügyfél, vagy minimum 5 millió forint havi szinten. Eleinte mindent rózsaszínben láttam, csak aztán eltűnt ez a felhő, semmi képzés, semmi oktatás, semmi, de semmi az ég világon, egyből bele a mély vízbe, találd fel magad, legyél jó és sikeres, hozd az ügyfeleket és akkor a bennmaradásodat nem fenyegeti veszély. Olyan, hogy munkatársak tisztelése, megbecsülése, ezt a fogalmat ott sajnos nem ismerték, mint az állatok egyesek... Terror alatt értem, hogy minden áldott nap elmondták, ha nem tetszik, lehet szépen elmenni, ha nem hozod az ügyfeleket, repülsz, stb... Munkahelyen belül olyan akadályokat gördítettek eléd, hogy nekem is jó pár ügyfelem elúszott ebből kifolyólag... Mindenki fúrja egymást, lenyúlják az ügyfeled, a saját munkatársaid, akikben valamilyen szinten bíznod kell, vágnak át, támadnak hátba... És akkor ebben az évben, januártól lehetett érezni szépen a pü-i, de inkább bizalmi válságot, minden zuhant a tőzsdén, a BÉT-en az összes A (legbiztonságosabb) kategóriás részvény pirosban, vezető indexek árfolyama lenn a fenében, stb-stb..., szóval nagyon szar volt az egész piac, ügyfeleket nem igazán lehetett behozni, főleg nem 5-10 millásokat. Vagyis akik pofátlanok voltak, semmi lelkiismeretük, azok hozták a sok sok milliót, én nem vagyok az a fajta, aki másnak az utolsó fillérjét is elveszi, csak hogy nekem ebből pénzem legyen, közben meg mondom, hogy minden milyen szép, mennyire jó, hogy lenn vannak az árfolyamok, holott tudom, hogy az egész egy nagy rakás szar, úgy ahogy van... Szerintetek érdekelte a vezetőséget az, hogy recesszió van és így nem tudjuk hozni az ügyfeleket? Napi szinten emiatt kaptuk a sok cseszegetést, hogy mennyire szarul csináljuk (1-2 ember kivételével), mennyire nem tudjuk eladni a termékeket, stb... Nekem ebből egy idő után nagyon elegem lett és őszintén szólva szartam az egészben, fősulira nem engedtek át ebben az évben, mondván, hogy bocs, először teljesítsél, majd utána beszélhetünk róla, amikor megbetegedtem múlt évben és nagyon rosszul voltam, lázas voltam, úgy mentem dolgozni, és látták rajtam, hogy kb. mentőt kéne hívni, annyira rosszul voltam..., próbáltam elkérezkedni, hogy elmenjek dokihoz, egyből a főnököm nekem esett, hogy mégis mit képzelek? Miért játszom meg magam, nincsen semmi bajom, elkezdett kiabálni röpke 10 ember előtt, hogy így meg úgy, nagyon kellett tartsam magam akkor, hogy vissza ne szóljak neki... Úgyhogy mindenbe belekötöttek, semmi nem volt jó nekik, amikor átkérezkedtem fősulira tankönyv osztásra egy pénteki napon, amúgy is csak 2-ig voltunk, akkor is a csoport vezetőm kb. elküldött a fenébe, szép csúnya szavakkal fejezte ki felém erről a véleményét... Na akkor jött el a pillanat, hogy csesszék meg, nekem ebből elegem van, és kész nem érdekel, felmondok, nem vagyok hajlandó tovább itt dolgozni. Nekem a fősuli fontosabb sokkal, mint ez az átkozott munkahely, ahol mindenki kb. erkölcsi nulla, mocskosul beszél mindenki, senki nem tisztel senkit, csak akkor tisztelnek, becsülnek meg, ha behozol sok-sok milliót. Ilyen áron meg nekem nem kell a megbecsülés, tisztelet. Hát ennyi röviden a lényege a történetemnek. Örülök, hogy már nem vagyok ott, sokkal jobb munkahelyek vannak, ahol barátias a légkör, egymás felé működőképes a tisztelet, stb...


----------



## Jegkori11 (2009 Szeptember 19)

Az ember ilyenkor olyan, mintha agymosáson menne keresztül. ha nem vigyázol, akkor bizony komoly önértékelési problémáid lehetnek. én egy revüben dolgoztam, ahol a belbecs igencsak keveset nyomott a latba. még a művészi hozzáértésed sem sokat számított, csak és kizárólagosan hogy mennyit nyomsz a mérlegen. ennek arányában voltál jó, rossz, sztár vagy mellőzött senki, amit minden lehetséges úton-módon éreztettek is veled.
de nagy önuralommal, és sok-sok baráttal mindent túl lehet élni. hangsúlyozom: túlélni! nem elfelejteni! azt nem nagyon lehet. de ha kellőképp erős vagy, a negatív tapasztalataidat a saját oldaladra fordíthathatod... sok sikert mindenkinek!


----------



## most (2009 Szeptember 20)

kedves mindenki ez egy komoly probléma ami már nem is társadalmi hanem az emberi feljödés gátja

én ugyhivom mentálhigéne: 
ne ted azt mással amit te sem szeretél

tudd ki vagy 

és ugy légy önmagad h másnak is megengeded h önmaga legyen 

folyamatosan és állandóan megnyomoritjuk egymást nap mit nap folyik az adok kapok .. a gyerekek nyitottak és tiszták de mire 3 évesek lesznek már megvan bennük a gonoszság az ártó szellem 
mert már vannak sérelmeik amik fájnak( 5 éves kor körül alakul ki az a tapasztalat h ami nekem fáj az másnak is fáj) tehát már elöbb megsérülnek... 

a számtalan sérelem játszma és ha -nekem nem jó fájjon neked is- miatt öszintétlenné (ezért nehéz az önismeret ) válunk és mivel majdnem mindenki lelki sérült ezért akikkel gyakran együtt van azoknak továbbadja akaratlanul.. és gátlástalanul (hiszen öt is megmérgezték mielött kialakult volna az önértékelése!) nemzedékröl nemzedékre...
szüleidnek és azoknak akik bántanak azoknak is komoly sérelmeik fájdalmaik vannak .. annyira betegek vagyunk mi emberek h letagadjuk az érzelmi terrort magát is és nem is gondounk rá h jogtalan ... 
az élet olyan teljes h egymásnak vagyunk adva és egymásra vagyunk bizva ....

emmiatt van a sok problémánk az elidegenedés a fobiák a betegségek értehettelen félelmek stb 
énis kaptam azoktol akikre rá lettem bizva ... erre mondják h megbocsátás ami igaz is,! amig meg nem bocsátasz nem tudsz tullépni rajta... de többet mondok 
ha megbocsátottál akkor sem lépsz tul rajta.. akkor tudsz rajta "tullépni" ha megtaláltad ennek a problémának az ajándékát! és itt nem arra gondolok h külömb legyél a bántónál!... a pszihé nem szelektál folyamatosan irja a történeted ...nem ugrik át fejezetet csak fejebblépni tud...  ha értitek...

egyébként meg a gyogyulás elsö lépcsöje az ha kimondjuk az emberi játszmák pedig a lelki sérülések eredményei .. 

a felnöttség ott kezdödik amikor a szülöi társadalmi és egyéb sérüléseket megértettük feldolgoztuk és feljebb léptünk.. csak és kizárolag ekkor leszünk felnöttek... jogosultak az uj élet megalkotásásra védelmére...

ebben a témában is van irodalom de sehol nem modnják ki a lényeget h mennyire áltanános lelki betegség!


----------



## gzsbl (2009 Szeptember 30)

Sajnos nekem is rossz emlékeim vannak iskolás éveimből. Talán otthonról hozza magával egy gyerek, azt, hogy ő felsőbbrendűnek érezze magát a többiektől?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 30)

Ugyebár az iskola az első lépés a mai civilizált világunkba ahol a gyerek elsajátíthatja hogy mindenki egyenlő csak vannak akik még annál is egyenlőbbek.

<object width="425" height="344">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jZgfQqGPZPg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>​
Egyébként itt jön elő az emberi társadalom igazi arca amit akkora gonddal próbálnak elkendőzni.


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Október 1)

Az a gyerek, aki otthon nem tanulja meg a másság elfogadását valamint a negatív érzelmek kezelését, az iskolában nem fogja megtanulni azt. Az a gyerek, akinek az otthonában az erőszak a konfliktusok kezelésének módja a konfliktusait erőszakkal fogja rendezni. Az a gyerek, akinek otthon nem tanították meg, hogy vannak helyzetek, amikor az ember nem a primer késztetéseinek megfelelően cselekszik, a vélt vagy valós sérelmeiért erővel bosszút áll. 
Nem akarom a régi világot fényezni, mert akkor is voltak "iskolarémei" gyerekek, akik terror alatt tartották a csendes többséget. A megnyilvánulások azért kevésbé voltak súlyosak. Ma az egykéket egyszerűen nem lehet megtanítani otthon arra, hogy más szempontjait is figyelembe kell venni. Még a divatos nevelési irányzatok is abba az irányba hatnak, hogy had tegye a gyerek amihez kedve van. Hogy amihez kedve van, az a társadalmi normákkal nem egyeztethető össze? Ezzel már nem foglalkozik a nevelési guru.


----------



## Zitacica79 (2010 Április 8)

*Iskolai terror*

Valóban nemvalami vidám téma az iskolai terror.Úgy érzem sokáig szégyen volt róla beszélni.Az emberek rosszindulatúak és hajlamosak rossz következtetéseket levonni a történtekről.Hajlamosak az áldozatot hibáztatni az őt ért sérelmekért.
 Ezért titkoltam évekik énis az engem ért sérelmeket.
Mezőtúrra jártam először szakmunkásképzőbe majd utána leérettségiztem.Szakmunkáskézőbe nagyon terror alatt voltam.Sokat sértegettek és ha ha visszaszóltam megfenyegettek mindíg,hogy megvernek.Úgy éreztem nagyon leminősítenek,lenéznek,kevesebbnek tartanak mint magukat és ki is mutatták.Szerették kiforgatni a szavamat.,,Ezt mondtam meg azt mondtam meg amazt mondtam" de mégsem azt mondtam.Nem volt egy barátnőm sem mindíg egyedűl közlekedtem.Egyedűl jártam uszodába mindenhova.A tanárnak feltűnt de nemakartam róla beszélni.Látta valami nem ok nálam.Szorongtam és pszihoszomatikus tüneteim voltak de állítottam minden ok.
 Akkoriban azt hittem én vagyok a hibás az egészért.Még évekre rá is azt hittem valami nem volt rendbe velem.Otthon volt baráti köröm és senki nem nézte ki belőlem,hogy annyian utálnak Mezőtúron.Mikor elmentem érettségi után másik városba tanulni,ott mindjárt több volt a barátom mint az ellenségem.Egy emberrel volt összetűzésem és a többiek mellém áltak nem mellé.Ez is érdekes.Nincs két egyforma összetételű közösség sem.Lehet,hogy másik megye más emberek?
 30 éves vagyok és két gyermekes anyuka és sokat megfordul most is a fejembe miért nemszerethettek Mezőtúron.


----------



## Zitacica79 (2010 Április 8)

*Iskolai terror*

Nekem azt mondta egy psyhiáter doktornő ,hogy általába alacsony intellektusú emberek szokták kihsználni mások csendességét meg az elkövetők nagy része rosztanuló,műveletlen,primitív.Az idegosztály tele van agresszív egyénekkel akiket próbálnak gyógykezelni.

Akinek van normális érdeklődési köre és vannak sikerei nem azzal foglalkozik hogyan lehet keresztbe tenni a másiknak.
Osztom a véleményét a doktornőnek ugyanis épelméjű,épeszű ember nemcsinál olyanokat amiket a diákok csinálnak általába pl.:végignézik ahogy verik a másikat és röhögnek is rajta.
Egyszer egy primitív nő nekem jött és az értelmesebb osztálytársam egyből szólt a tanárnak.


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Április 8)

Én is tudnék a témában hozzászólni de minek.
Utólag visszagondolva azt kell hogy mondjam nagyon sokat tanultam a folytonos terrorból és verésekből, főleg az emberi természet terén. Az embert semmi nem kényszeríti gondolkodásra vagy önértékelésre a fájdalmon kívül.

Az előttem szólóra reagálva nincs ok rá hogy miért nem szerettek Zitacica.
az első dolog amit meg kell érteni az emberekkel kapcsolatban hogy elsősorban állatok és csak utána emberek. Az emberség szó csodái mindig háttérbe szorulnak az ösztönök és a szociális gátlások mögött, hiszen a gyerek megy a klikkekkel mert nem tehet mást. Ott tanulja meg hogy cigizni menő, minél lekezelőbb vagy annál laza, minél nagyobb ellentéteket gerjesztesz annál felnőttebb. Ezek tévedések, lehetséges, de akkor, ott így van. Mi történik ha nem passzol ezekbe a klikkekbe? Eltiporják, megszégyenítik, megmutatja rajta mindenki, hogy lássátok, van aki alattam van a rangsorban, én is tudok nagy lenni a nálamnál kisebbeken.

A emberi gyerek egy kettős fogalom. Az egyik oldala ennek a fogalomnak amit a szülő lát a gyermekében: egy csoda. Az érem másik oldala azonban egy kegyetlenségre nagyon hajlamos kis szörnyeteg akinek fogalma sincsen a tettei súlyáról, hiszen csak azt fogja fel amit tanítanak neki, már pedig ezek az iskolai/óvodai klikkek nagyon egyszerűen és meggyőzően nevelik át az amúgy normális gyerekeket egy szörnyeteggé ami a többiek megbecsüléséért akár vért ontani is hajlandó.

Sokat lehetne erről beszélni, de minden szál ugyan oda tér vissza.
Az a realitásunk, az a törvényünk amit annak fogadunk el. Egy gyerek aki még most alakítja csak ki ezeket magában azonnal át fogja venni a negatív példát ha abba kényszerítik bele, márpedig a mai világ ezt teszi. A gyerek ki van szakítva otthonról és a napjai felét az iskolában tölti ahol más élet szabályok vannak mint otthon vagy máshol. Alkalmazkodnia kell és fog is. Ha nem kerül felülre akkor a többiek mászna fölé. Ennyi


----------



## Zitacica79 (2010 Április 8)

hangya1944 írta:


> Az a gyerek, aki otthon nem tanulja meg a másság elfogadását valamint a negatív érzelmek kezelését, az iskolában nem fogja megtanulni azt. Az a gyerek, akinek az otthonában az erőszak a konfliktusok kezelésének módja a konfliktusait erőszakkal fogja rendezni. Az a gyerek, akinek otthon nem tanították meg, hogy vannak helyzetek, amikor az ember nem a primer késztetéseinek megfelelően cselekszik, a vélt vagy valós sérelmeiért erővel bosszút áll.
> Nem akarom a régi világot fényezni, mert akkor is voltak "iskolarémei" gyerekek, akik terror alatt tartották a csendes többséget. A megnyilvánulások azért kevésbé voltak súlyosak. Ma az egykéket egyszerűen nem lehet megtanítani otthon arra, hogy más szempontjait is figyelembe kell venni. Még a divatos nevelési irányzatok is abba az irányba hatnak, hogy had tegye a gyerek amihez kedve van. Hogy amihez kedve van, az a társadalmi normákkal nem egyeztethető össze? Ezzel már nem foglalkozik a nevelési guru.


 Szerintem is múlik sokminden a nevelésen.Sok az elkényeztetett egyke aki lenézi az egyszerűbb gyermeket akinek nincs pénze szépen öltözni meg az olyan gyerek aki kevés érzelmi nevelést kap.


----------



## Zitacica79 (2010 Április 8)

*Iskolai terror*

Szia Karesz!
Könnyen beszélnek azok az emberek akik azt mondják alkalmazkodni kel meg nem gyengének lenni.Szerintem ha valakit nagyon kiakarnak marni azt úgyis kimarják bármilyen személyiség mert sok rúd disznót győz.Ha valakinek sok az ellenfele nehezen védi meg magát mert a többiek nem az áldozat mellé álnak.Szerintem nem feltétlenűl kel csendesnek lenni ahhoz,hogy kimarjanak valakit.Az sem egészséges ha megjátsza magát az emer pl.egy csendes átváltozik nagypofájúvá.
Ahova jártam abba az osztályba úgy érzem alapból sok volt a rosszindulatú,kétszínű,előítéletes még egymás háta mögött is gyakorolták a dolgokat.Talán lehetett bennük irígység is.Egyik nőszemély egyszer elszólta magát,,de jó lenne ha Zitának nem lenne olyan dús a haja".


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Április 8)

Zitacica79 írta:


> Szia Karesz!
> Könnyen beszélnek azok az emberek akik azt mondják alkalmazkodni kel meg nem gyengének lenni.Szerintem ha valakit nagyon kiakarnak marni azt úgyis kimarják bármilyen személyiség mert sok rúd disznót győz.Ha valakinek sok az ellenfele nehezen védi meg magát mert a többiek nem az áldozat mellé álnak.Az sem egészséges ha megjátsza magát az emer pl.egy csendes átváltozik nagypofájúvá.
> Ahova jártam abba az osztályba úgy érzem alapból sok volt a rosszindulatú,kétszínű,előítéletes még egymás háta mögött is gyakorolták a dolgokat.Talán lehetett bennük irígység is.Egyik nőszemély egyszer elszólta magát,,de jó lenne ha Zitának nem lenne olyan dús a haja".


Szia Zita
Én speciel nem értek egyet ezekkel az emberekkel. Miért alkalmazkodjak valamihez ami rossz? Én már feltehetem ezt a kérdést mert felnőtt vagyok, de egy gyerekben meg sem fog fogalmazódni.

Életkortól változik hogy mi jellemző az emberre. Egy óvodás még biztosan nem lesz irigy a hajadra, ellentétben egy kamasszal aki megpróbálja eltaposni a riválisait. Persze vannak kivételek és normális emberek is akik elfogadják saját magukat olyannak amilyenek minek következtében nem tartanak igényt arra hogy megritkítsák mások haját.

Mint mondtam sok szemszögből lehet nézni ezt a dolgot azonban mindenkinek egyszerűbb ha azt mondjuk hogy az ilyen egyének akik az által akarnak szebbnek tűnni hogy mások haját akarják megritkítani nem normálisak több tekintetben sem, és nem utolsó sorban aki ilyen az már nem gyerek.


----------



## Zitacica79 (2010 Április 8)

oliyboty írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Fősulin is van pár gyökér állat, akik ok nélkül cseszegetik a másikat, nem tudnak leszállni róla, irigyek, féltékenyek, erre élvezkednek és amiért cseszegetik az az, ha valaki felszólal ellenük és megmondja nekik a magáét... Na ekkor jönnek a csoportos támadások EGY ember ellen. Mert külön-külön nick név mögé bújva mindenki hangember. Amiért én szerencsés vagyok, hogy lelkileg nem vagyok terrorizálható, zsarolható. Csak az zsarolható aki engedi és kiszolgáltatja magát. Eleinte nehéz volt megbirkózni, zavart nagyon, hogy egyfolytában kapom a mocskolódásokat, ócsárolásokat, külsőleg, belsőleg egyaránt, de most már lassan kb. 1 éve leszarom az egészet, nem érdekel egyik sem. Továbbá bennem mindig az van és sokan mondják, szóval lehet benne, sőt van is benne igazság, hogy akit egyfolytában kritizálnak, csesztetnek, azt IRIGYLIK valamiért, mert valamit jobban csinál, mint Ők. Úgyhogy ez is egy visszajelzés magaddal szemben, hogy tényleg jó vagy, és ha valaki jó sok dologban, az akaratlanul is összeszed "ellenségeket". Az egyik élő példa jómagam vagyok, mivel divatmodellként dolgozom és ezáltal sokan vannak, akik irigyek, féltékenyek, elhordanak mindennek, stb... Az ilyen emberekkel nem szabad foglalkozni, csak az energiádat szívják le, és teszik tönkre a napodat. Érdekes módon, más élete mindig izgalmasabb, mint a sajátjuk... Vajon miért? Szóval nem szabad foglalkozni velük, nem kell felvenni amit mondanak, az Ő véleményük NEM számít egyáltalán. Érezd jól magad, vagyis próbáld meg, ne adj támadási felületet (bár az ilyen átokfajzatok mindig találnak) és ne foglalkozz velük, ne vedd fel, csak saját magukat minősíti az összes azzal, amit csinál. S ami a legfontosabb, Ne hagyd magad, hogy lelkileg terrorizáljanak, mert akkor ki leszel szolgáltatva nekik!!!!


 Azt hittem fősulin azért normálisabbak vannak de ezek szerint nem.Abban igazad van,hogy az ember akaratlanul is összetud szedni ellenségeket és ez nemcsak a munkahelyen és nemcsak az iskolába igaz hanem az élet több területén.Mai emberek amúgyis irígyek.Nem örülnek mások sikereinek.Én írtam is,hogy Mezőtúron kezdtem pályafutásom egy szakmunkásképzőbe.Úgy éreztem rám is irígyek voltak.Állítólag nem néztem ki rosszul.Sportoltam és egyebek.Volt mikor elszólták magukat,hogy irígyek.Szerintem a kritizálós emberekkel nem érdemes foglalkozni.Nagyrészük rosszindulatú és nem kel ecsetelni.Az emberek szájából sokszor csak az irígység árad.Most van két szép gyerekem és rendes párom arra is irígyek egyesek. Zita


----------



## Zitacica79 (2010 Április 8)

Karesz28 írta:


> Szia Zita
> Én speciel nem értek egyet ezekkel az emberekkel. Miért alkalmazkodjak valamihez ami rossz? Én már feltehetem ezt a kérdést mert felnőtt vagyok, de egy gyerekben meg sem fog fogalmazódni.
> 
> Életkortól változik hogy mi jellemző az emberre. Egy óvodás még biztosan nem lesz irigy a hajadra, ellentétben egy kamasszal aki megpróbálja eltaposni a riválisait. Persze vannak kivételek és normális emberek is akik elfogadják saját magukat olyannak amilyenek minek következtében nem tartanak igényt arra hogy megritkítsák mások haját.
> ...


 Igazad van Karesz!
Szerintem az irígykedő emberek saját magukat nemfogadják el.Az irígy emberek nemörűlnek mások sikereinek és kárörvendőek pl:de jó,hogy xy-nak nemsikerűlt a nyelvvizsgája?!Engem nemvettek föl abba a suliba akkor remélem őtse!Ismerős???


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Április 8)

Zitacica79 írta:


> Igazad van Karesz!
> Szerintem az irígykedő emberek saját magukat nemfogadják el.Az irígy emberek nemörűlnek mások sikereinek és kárörvendőek pl:de jó,hogy xy-nak nemsikerűlt a nyelvvizsgája?!Engem nemvettek föl abba a suliba akkor remélem őtse!Ismerős???


Nem, ez a fajta viselkedés kevésbé ismerős az iskola környékéről, ezzel ellentétben a munkahelyemen sokat tapasztalom. Nem tudom hogy mi áll a dolog hátterében mert én példának okáért nem szoktam olyan emberekre rábeszélni akikkel nincs semmi bajom, de nekem valahogy mindig is úgy tűnt hogy az emberek csak a problémáikat tartják számon és a jó dolgokat nem. A gondok azok mindig számba vannak véve és nem is beszélnek másról az esetek többségében. Ez sok dolognak lehet a forrása.

Példának okáért nem ritka hogy valaki a problémái miatt feljogosítva érzi magát arra hogy másokat cseszegessen, vagy másokat is megpróbáljon lehúzni. Ez tipikus esete a jó magyar megdöglött a tehenem, dögöljön meg a szomszédé is attitűdnek.

Ettől függetlenül tökéletesen igazat adok neked hogy az irigykedő emberek meg úgy alapjában véve mindenki aki szeret másokat cseszegetni, önmagával nincsen rendben. Hiszen ha rendben lenne akkor nem érezne egyfolytában bizonyítási ingert arra hogy megmutassa hogy "ő a Jani".
Sokszor mondtam már embereknek hogy nekem ne akarják bebizonyítani hogy tudnak kemények lenni, mert ez engem nem érdekel. Én csak az ember részre vagyok kíváncsi, abból úgy is lehet tudni mindent.


----------



## Zitacica79 (2010 Április 9)

Karesz28 írta:


> Nem, ez a fajta viselkedés kevésbé ismerős az iskola környékéről, ezzel ellentétben a munkahelyemen sokat tapasztalom. Nem tudom hogy mi áll a dolog hátterében mert én példának okáért nem szoktam olyan emberekre rábeszélni akikkel nincs semmi bajom, de nekem valahogy mindig is úgy tűnt hogy az emberek csak a problémáikat tartják számon és a jó dolgokat nem. A gondok azok mindig számba vannak véve és nem is beszélnek másról az esetek többségében. Ez sok dolognak lehet a forrása.
> 
> Példának okáért nem ritka hogy valaki a problémái miatt feljogosítva érzi magát arra hogy másokat cseszegessen, vagy másokat is megpróbáljon lehúzni. Ez tipikus esete a jó magyar megdöglött a tehenem, dögöljön meg a szomszédé is attitűdnek.
> 
> ...


Végülis mit lehet tenni ha valaki olyan csoportba kerül ahol szinte kivétel nélkül mindenki rosszindulatú,szemét?Könnyen beszél az aki azt mondja alkalmazkodni kel és kész.Ez a kijelentés sok ember szájából elhangzik.Énis megkaptam már sajnos ilyen kijelentéseket:biztos megvan rá az okuk rá ,hogy utáljanak,megverjenek stb.Volt később aki bocsánatot kért tőlem mert előítéletes volt de évek múlva.
Ahhoz nem kel negatív figurának lenni,hogy kimarjanak valakit mégcsak csendesnek sem.Tapasztaltam már üzletekbe is mikor hirtelen a kedves ,barátságos,jólelkű eladó hirtelen eltűnt akit a vevők szerettek és maradtak a mogorva ,,minek jöttél ide" kisugárzású eladók.Mintha direkt úgy lennének tudatosan összeválogatva.
Tényleg van probléma az olyan emberekkel akik kekeckedősek,agresszívak.Későbbi életem során is volt olyan,hogy azért akart csak nekem ugrani valaki mert egy adott dologról kifejtettem negatív véleményem.Az akkori társaim normálisabbak voltak és biztattak,hogy ugassam le nyugodtan.Ha nekem ugrik nem mellé fognak álni.Na mondjuk itt jön elő,hogy ami egyik csoportba elfogadott a másik helyen nem.Végülis ha valakiből agressziót vált ki a negatív kritika ami nemis túl sértő még akkor annak az embernek az önkritikájával van gond.


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Április 9)

Zitacica79 írta:


> Végülis mit lehet tenni ha valaki olyan csoportba kerül ahol szinte kivétel nélkül mindenki rosszindulatú,szemét?


Ez egy jó kérdés már a gyerekeinkre tekintettel is.
Általánosságban fogalmazva itt a mindenkori felügyelőnek (óvónő, pedagógus, stb) kellene tekintélyével helyretennie a többi gyereket, ugyanis már elvből arra kellene törekedni hogy ember módjára viselkedjenek, ergo ha valami bajuk van valakivel akkor sem az rá a megoldás hogy kicsinálják testileg lelkileg.
Sajnálatos de ez ma már általában nem működik lévén a pedagógusoknak az is tiltva van hogy hozzá érjenek a gyerekekhez így végeredményben a szülőre hárul a feladat hogy akkor is megvédje a gyerekét amikor nincs mellette. Ennek a legeffektívebb módja az az ha az első adandó alkalommal amikor a gyereket bántalmazás éri rögtön reagálunk rá minden szálon kezdve a pedagógusoknál, a tettes szülein át (ha lehetséges) magát a tettest is elővéve.
Ne legyen rá szükség de én tudom magamról hogy ha az én gyermekemet olyan atrocitások érnék mint engem akkor én azt a gyereket venném elő amelyik tette és tisztáznám vele hogy ez volt a legelső és a legutolsó alkalom hogy ilyen történt.

Természetesen léteznek finomabb eszközök is mint az iskola pszichológus de értelem szerűen erre azokat kellene járatni akik erőszakosak és nem azokat akiket az erőszakos gyerek "megkínzott".

Felnőttek esetében (ha értelmes illetőről van szó) az őszinteség a legrövidebb út (igaz a legnehezebb is). Amikor valaki irdatlanul belegázol a lelkiismeretünkbe vagy túl messzire megy egy tréfával mindenképpen adjuk tudtára azt, hogy megérthesse hogy ez már nem játék a részünkről, ez fájt.
Ha nem adjuk tudtára, sőt megpróbáljuk el "mosolyogni" hogy mennyire fájt ez nekünk akkor megfosztjuk a tettest is attól hogy megértse: hibázott.

A kevésbé értelmes egyének esetében nem igazán lehet tanácsot adni lévén azokat úgy általánosságban jobb elkerülni vagy eltávolíttatni.


Zitacica79 írta:


> Könnyen beszél az aki azt mondja alkalmazkodni kel és kész.Ez a kijelentés sok ember szájából elhangzik. Énis megkaptam már sajnos ilyen kijelentéseket:biztos megvan rá az okuk rá ,hogy utáljanak,megverjenek stb.Volt később aki bocsánatot kért tőlem mert előítéletes volt de évek múlva.


Szerintem az "alkalmazkodni kell" felszólalás a totális ignorancia jelszava. Tulajdonképpen annyit mondott az illető ezzel (vagy illetők) hogy "és?".
Nem tudom hogy ki válaszolt neked így de mindenképpen szegénységi bizonyítványnak tartom a részéről, hiszen még annyi se szorult belé hogy legalább megértse hogy rosszul érzed magad.

A "biztos meg van rá az okuk"-ról pedig csak annyit hogy ok az mindig van. Emlékezzünk csak a kisnyúlra a van/nincs rajtad sapka esetével. Okot mindig lehet találni mindenre csak attitűd és akarat kérdése.



Zitacica79 írta:


> Ahhoz nem kel negatív figurának lenni,hogy kimarjanak valakit mégcsak csendesnek sem.Tapasztaltam már üzletekbe is mikor hirtelen a kedves ,barátságos,jólelkű eladó hirtelen eltűnt akit a vevők szerettek és maradtak a mogorva ,,minek jöttél ide" kisugárzású eladók.Mintha direkt úgy lennének tudatosan összeválogatva.
> Tényleg van probléma az olyan emberekkel akik kekeckedősek,agresszívak.Későbbi életem során is volt olyan,hogy azért akart csak nekem ugrani valaki mert egy adott dologról kifejtettem negatív véleményem.Az akkori társaim normálisabbak voltak és biztattak,hogy ugassam le nyugodtan.Ha nekem ugrik nem mellé fognak álni.Na mondjuk itt jön elő,hogy ami egyik csoportba elfogadott a másik helyen nem.Végülis ha valakiből agressziót vált ki a negatív kritika ami nemis túl sértő még akkor annak az embernek az önkritikájával van gond.


Úgy hiszem hogy te úgy általánosságban is nagyon negatív emberekkel voltál körülvéve akik nem a társadalom de nem is emberi normák szerint tengették a mindennapjaikat, hanem megszorulva ezen az általános iskolás szinten öntörvényűen azt gondolva hogy jópofák.

Értelem szerűen konkrétumokat nem tudok arról amit írsz, így magyarázatokkal sem nagyon tudok szolgálni, de abban biztos vagyok hogy az ismeretségi köröd eléggé problémás egyénekből tevődött össze.


----------



## Zitacica79 (2010 Április 9)

Karesz28 írta:


> Ez egy jó kérdés már a gyerekeinkre tekintettel is.
> Általánosságban fogalmazva itt a mindenkori felügyelőnek (óvónő, pedagógus, stb) kellene tekintélyével helyretennie a többi gyereket, ugyanis már elvből arra kellene törekedni hogy ember módjára viselkedjenek, ergo ha valami bajuk van valakivel akkor sem az rá a megoldás hogy kicsinálják testileg lelkileg.
> Sajnálatos de ez ma már általában nem működik lévén a pedagógusoknak az is tiltva van hogy hozzá érjenek a gyerekekhez így végeredményben a szülőre hárul a feladat hogy akkor is megvédje a gyerekét amikor nincs mellette. Ennek a legeffektívebb módja az az ha az első adandó alkalommal amikor a gyereket bántalmazás éri rögtön reagálunk rá minden szálon kezdve a pedagógusoknál, a tettes szülein át (ha lehetséges) magát a tettest is elővéve.
> Ne legyen rá szükség de én tudom magamról hogy ha az én gyermekemet olyan atrocitások érnék mint engem akkor én azt a gyereket venném elő amelyik tette és tisztáznám vele hogy ez volt a legelső és a legutolsó alkalom hogy ilyen történt.
> ...


Végülis az ember a diáktársait nemválogathatja meg míg a barátait azt igen.A barátait bármikor le is cserélheti míg a diáktársait körűlményesebb.
 Szerintem igazad van azzal kapcsolatba,hogy problémás egyének és illik rájuk a megrekedt kifejezés ugyanis viselkedésük nem egy fejlődőképes egyéneket tükröz hanem inkább gyereket.
 Végülis gyerekesen előítéletesek voltak pl:,,Ne barátkozzál Zitával mert ilyen meg olyan!Kérdezi a másik:,,Mert milyen?" válasz:,,Hát izé hogyis mondjam olyan bolond és kész!"Mert mért bolond?" válasz:Ne barátkozz vele és kész bolond!"Nézd már,hogy néz ki ,hogy vakarja az orrát. Annyira nemvolt sikeres a kiközösítésük mert más osztályokból meg jöttek hozzám ami mégjobban felhergelte őket.Lehet nemis érdemes pazarolni rájuk az időt.

 A kedvesem szokta mondani a történtekre rossz helyen voltam rossz időbe.

 Azt viszont megkel jegyeznem rohadt gusztustalannak tartom mikor ismerősnek jelölnek az iwiwen olyan egyének akik korábban bántottak lelkileg vagy ellenséges viszonyba voltunk.Mostanába jópár mezőtúri volt osztálytársam bejelölt.Legszívesebben megszüntetném az adatlapomat.
Ahova te jártál milyen egyénekből tevődött össze?Te milyen iskolatípusba jártál?Nem akartam csak magamról írni.


----------



## Zitacica79 (2010 Április 9)

nitta83 írta:


> Sziasztok !
> Szeretnék egy oldalt indítani. Nem túl vidám a téma, de sokakat érint. Még akkor is ha letagadjuk vagy nem akarunk róla beszélni. Szinte mindenkit ért már lelki sérelem. Munkahelyen, iskolában stb. Ezt kezelni, a problémát megoldani nagyon nehéz. Ezt hívjuk mobbingnak vagyis lelki terrornak.
> Azt amikor csaknem elhitetik veled, hogy ronda, buta, értéktelen és még ki tudja milyen vagy. Gyermekkoromban én is átestem már ilyenen. Vékony voltam és állandó céltáblája lettem az oktalan gúnyolódásoknak. A legtöbben erre azt mondják felejtsd el ! Lépj túl rajta ! De én nem felejtem el, mert dühös vagyok azokra az emberekre akik ezt tették velem. Ezt nem lehet elfelejteni, mert az ember lelkében ott lappang és megmérgezi az életét. Nem szabad elfelejteni, mert nem szégyellni való dolog ! Én nem szégyellem, mert rájöttem , hogy nem én vagyok a hibás a történtekért, nincs szégyellni valóm, ők tegyék. Amit mondtak hazugság volt, és nem számít, hogy mit mondtak én egy nagyon értékes ember vagyok és csak az számít amit én gondolok. Nem hagyom, hogy tönkretegye ez az emlék az életem, hisz számukra az én bántásom már semmit sem jelent. Csökevényes lelkük/ha van egyáltalán/ nem rágódik már rajta. Nem akarom, hogy miattuk depressziós legyek. Inkább kimondom, hogy igen velem is megtörtént.
> Ha benneteket is ért hasonló lelki terror kollégáktól, barátoktól írjátok meg ! Adjunk tanácsot egymásnak mit tegyünk az ilyen helyzetekben ! Csak akkor vagy áldozat, ha beletörődsz és hallgatsz róla. Ha nem akarsz az lenni megpróbálod megoldani a problémát és segítséget kérsz. Erre én most jöttem rá. Remélem még rendbe tudom hozni az életem, mert mindenki csak egyszer él és nem mindegy hogyan.
> Nitta


 Szerintem sem kel az ilyen szituációkat szégyelni.Rájöttem énis jobb kibeszélni,fölvállalni.Nemszégyen szakember segítségét kérni én úgy gondolom.

 Sokáig hallgattam és azt hittem jobb.Hát nem.Azt hittem sokáig biztos az én hibám.Utólag azt mondom:ők voltak a bunkók főleg miután kaptam pozitív visszajelzéseket más emberektől és újabban szinte csak pozitív visszajelzéseket kapok.Biztos tesem
 vagy egy negatív figura nem azért ért terror sőt az a személyes tapasztalatom,hogy a kirekesztett emberek inkább különlegesek illetve túl normálisak a csoport többi tagjaihoz képest.
 Ha rossz,gonosz,balhézós emberekkel van körbevéve az ember akkor nemis ajánlatos túlzottan összekomázni a többivel mert lehetnek veszélyei.Engem egyszer lopásra akartak rávenni és egyik osztálytársam rágalmazására.Jó buli nem?Nekik lehet.

 A másik dolog meg az,hogy egy egészséges felnőttnek van önértékelése.Tisztába vagyok a hibáimmal és jó oldalaimmal.Egy tuskó ember aki nemismer ne mondjon rám kritikát főleg ha sose ál velem szóba.
 Mivel mostmár énis szülő vagyok mindjárt más szemszögből látom.Mindent elkövetek,hogy a gyermekemmel ezt tegyék.Zita


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Április 9)

Zitacica79 írta:


> Azt viszont megkel jegyeznem rohadt gusztustalannak tartom mikor ismerősnek jelölnek az iwiwen olyan egyének akik korábban bántottak lelkileg vagy ellenséges viszonyba voltunk. Mostanába jópár mezőtúri volt osztálytársam bejelölt.Legszívesebben megszüntetném az adatlapomat.
> Ahova te jártál milyen egyénekből tevődött össze?Te milyen iskolatípusba jártál?Nem akartam csak magamról írni.


Ahova én jártam az egy eléggé szedett-vedett társulat volt. Több volt benne a normális nyitott gondolkodású gyerek mint a beszűkült tudatu erőszakoskodó, de az az egy-két gyerek rendesen megkeserítette a többiek életét. A kedvenceim mindig is a kisebbségi (értsd cigány) diákok voltak, mert olyan nem volt hogy azok valamit ne ököllel vagy lelki terrorral akartak volna elintézni.
Véleményem szerint a pedagógusoknak meg kellene adni a fellépés lehetőségét még akkor is ha ez egy jókora pofonban merül ki. A gyerekek és úgy általában minden ember addig megy el ameddig hagyják neki, ez így természetes. Ha nem szabunk határokat és nem emelünk gátakat nekik hogy eddig és nem tovább akkor teljesen gátlástalanok lesznek és na ná hogy erőszakkal akarnak mindent megoldani.


----------



## Zitacica79 (2010 Április 10)

Karesz28 írta:


> Ahova én jártam az egy eléggé szedett-vedett társulat volt. Több volt benne a normális nyitott gondolkodású gyerek mint a beszűkült tudatu erőszakoskodó, de az az egy-két gyerek rendesen megkeserítette a többiek életét. A kedvenceim mindig is a kisebbségi (értsd cigány) diákok voltak, mert olyan nem volt hogy azok valamit ne ököllel vagy lelki terrorral akartak volna elintézni.
> Véleményem szerint a pedagógusoknak meg kellene adni a fellépés lehetőségét még akkor is ha ez egy jókora pofonban merül ki. A gyerekek és úgy általában minden ember addig megy el ameddig hagyják neki, ez így természetes. Ha nem szabunk határokat és nem emelünk gátakat nekik hogy eddig és nem tovább akkor teljesen gátlástalanok lesznek és na ná hogy erőszakkal akarnak mindent megoldani.


 Régen míg a tanár fegyelmezhetett adigg nem volt olyan szélsőgéges a terror mint most.Ami volt az semmi a mostanihoz képest.Mert csúfolódás,hülyeségből történő piszkálódás az mindíg volt amiről azt lehet mondani még belefér.
 Ismerek olyan iskolát a környékünkön ahol biztonsági őröket alkalmaznak akik jól kivannak válogatva.
Sajnos a kisebbségre különösen jellemző az agresszió meg a szemtelenség.Azt hiszik mindent megengedhetnek maguknak mert ők a kisebbség.Volt egy cigány osztálytársam aki megkínált almával és mindenkinek azt mondta kunyeráltam tőle.Elmennek dinnyét leadni és nincs is dinnyéje.Az ilyentől mit vár az ember?
 Ők egymás közt is balhéznak.A férj veri az asszonyt és elfogadott.
 Velük aztán tényleg nemtud mit kezdeni a pedagógus.


----------



## Zitacica79 (2010 Április 10)

Zitacica79 írta:


> Régen míg a tanár fegyelmezhetett adigg nem volt olyan szélsőgéges a terror mint most.Ami volt az semmi a mostanihoz képest.Mert csúfolódás,hülyeségből történő piszkálódás az mindíg volt amiről azt lehet mondani még belefér.
> Ismerek olyan iskolát a környékünkön ahol biztonsági őröket alkalmaznak akik jól kivannak válogatva.
> Sajnos a kisebbségre különösen jellemző az agresszió meg a szemtelenség.Azt hiszik mindent megengedhetnek maguknak mert ők a kisebbség.Volt egy cigány osztálytársam aki megkínált almával és mindenkinek azt mondta kunyeráltam tőle.Elmennek dinnyét leadni és nincs is dinnyéje.Az ilyentől mit vár az ember?
> Ők egymás közt is balhéznak.A férj veri az asszonyt és elfogadott.
> Velük aztán tényleg nemtud mit kezdeni a pedagógus.


Meg szeretnélek kérni Karesz,hogy fejtsd ki bőven,hogy mit jelent az a szó,hogy totális ignorancia!


----------



## AndiC (2010 Április 10)

Kedves Zitacica, mig Karesz jön, elmondanám, (remélem nem veszi le a fejem), az ignorancia annyit jelent, hogy nem veszünk tudomást valamiről tudatosan, figyelmen kivül hagyjuk, képletesen "elforditjuk a fejünket"...

Sajnos régebben sem fegyelmezhettek a tanárok, csak úgy, "tanuk" nélkül, igy jobban féltek tőlük a diákok. Ismerek iskolaigazgatót (ma már nyugdijas), aki négyszemközt kente el a "problémás" srácokat, az irodájában. Soha nem jelentették fel. Mindig a tanár, pedagógus fellépésétől, személyiségétől függ, mennyire tudja fegyelmezni a diákokat. És mennyire akarja is. Nem is kell mindig veréssel. 

Agresszió szerintem nem csak a kisebbségre jellemző, közöttük is lehetnek rendes diákok, vagy éppen kitaszitottak. És sajnos nem csak náluk szokásos az asszony verése. És nem avatkozik bele senki.


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Április 10)

Az ignoranciával kapcsolatban Andi elmondott gyakorlatilag mindent =]
Csak úgy gondolom hogy aki azt mondta neked hogy alkalmazkodni kell azt semennyire nem érdekelte a problémád még annyira se hogy együtt érezzen veled, amit valahol szegénységi bizonyítványnak tartok.


AndiC írta:


> Agresszió szerintem nem csak a kisebbségre jellemző, közöttük is lehetnek rendes diákok, vagy éppen kitaszitottak. És sajnos nem csak náluk szokásos az asszony verése. És nem avatkozik bele senki.


Sajnálatos módon erre csak annyit tudok mondani hogy biztosan igazad van.
100% hogy vannak normális kisebbségiek is, de igazság szerint ahogy a barátom mondta egyszer "Gyere, végig megyünk a főtéren és útközbe mutass nekem egy darab normálisat"
Hát nem tudtam neki mutatni egyet sem, de ettől még feltételezem hogy vannak normálisak közöttük csak valahogy én nem találkozom sose velük.

Tulajdonképp ez a gettósodás folyamatáról és nem a hovatartozásról szól. Amerikában ugyan azok a gondok vannak a feketékkel mint nálunk a cigánysággal. Egzakt ugyan azok.
Ebből levonható a következtetés hogy a dolognak semmi köze nincsen a bőrszínhez, egyszerűen arról van szó hogy ha a gyerekek abban nőnek fel amiben a mai cigányság él, eszement, 50 IQs szülők által neveltetve, hát persze hogy nem lesz belőlük normális ember.


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Július 26)

Ez egy jó kis topic, kár hogy leült.

Pedig jó lenne megtudni, kinek mi lenne a javaslata az iskolai terror ellen, aminek a létét nem lehet megkérdőjelezni.

A gyerek elsős korától ki van téve úgy a társai, mint sokszor sajnos a tanárai részéről is az állandó gúnyolódásnak, attrocitásoknak, bántásoknak, és folyamatosan rettegnie kell a megszégyenüléstől és a nevetségessé válástól, a megfelelési kényszer állandó nyomása alatt.
Ennek következtében az iskolában a gyerek olyan helyzetekkel és megpróbáltatásokkal kerül szembe, amik még egy felnőtt embernek is komoly kihívást jelentenek. Hányan vagyunk, akik pl. akár felnőtt korunkban is, szívesen állnánk ki harminc ember elé (akik csak arra várnak, hogy kiröhöghessenek minket), és adnánk nyilvánosan számot a tudásunkról?
Emellett az olyan társakkal való, akár napi 8 órás összezártság, akik folyamatos terror alatt tartják a többi gyereket, hasonlatossá teszik az iskolát a börtön vagy a fogolytábori állapotokhoz. És ide ugye, egy felnőttet sem zárnánk be ártatlanul. Akkor miért büntetjük ezzel a gyerekeinket?

Az iskolai "élmények" a legérzékenyebb korában teszik tönkre az ember személyiségét, kiépítve benne a gátlásokat, a szorongásokat, a kapcsolatteremtésre való képtelenséget, a kisebbrendűségi érzést, az alkalmatlanság érzést, stb.
És én, mint szülő, tehetetlenül szemlélem ezt a folyamatot a gyermekeim életében. Az egyetlen, amit tehetek, azon igyekszem, hogy a gyerek minél kevesebb időt töltsön az iskolában, és otthon megpróbálom ellensúlyozni az iskola rombolását.
Én megtettem, amit Karesz javasolt, és nyakon csíptem az olyan gyereket, aki az enyémet terrorizálta. Így ez a probléma valamennyire megoldódott, de az iskola többi stressze ellen nem tudom megvédeni a gyerekemet. Mert az iskola úgy stressz a gyereknek, ahogy van. És ez megnyilvánul különféle fizikai problémákban is. Már ilyenkor elkezdődnek az emésztési zavarok, a gyomorproblémák stb. amik később súlyos egészségi gondokat fognak okozni.

Szerintem kétségbeejtő, hogy az iskola miatt a legtöbben alig várjuk, hogy kinőjünk a gyerekkorból, és fellélegzünk, mikor végre kiszabadulunk az iskolai terror alól. Úgy várjuk a végét, mint egy börtönbüntetésnek. Nekem pl. az érettségi után még évekig visszatérő rémálmom volt, hogy ismét a gimi padjában ülök. És később soha nem voltam hajlandó csapatban dolgozni. 

Ennek tényleg így kell lennie?
És hogyan védhetjük meg ettől a gyerekeinket?
Valóban az lenne az egyetlen megoldás, hogy magántanuló legyen? 
Tud valaki más megoldást?


----------



## most (2010 November 22)

az egyetlen megoldás a problémára épp amit irtlál csapat munka 

tanitsd gyermekedet meg a csapattevékenység örömére meglátod saját
kis közösség fog kialakulni gyermeked körül akik meg is védik egymást


----------



## AndiC (2010 November 27)

Az osztályfőnök/tanító nevelő segítségére is szükség van, tőlük is függ, mennyire összetartó egy osztály. Sajnos általában nem törődnek vele.


----------



## most (2010 December 20)

nem kell ahhoz tanárnak... lenni 
az élet összes szereplője felelős az -az igent vagy nemet mond.. vmire

ha otthon családként ( csapatként) életek akkor a gyerek ezt fogja választani automatikusan ill választhatja ezt is a gyerek legföljebb csak az osztállyal alakítja ki és a tanárt nem veszik be ... gyakori dolog


----------



## baano (2011 Január 5)

Az ember nem lehet mindig top-on


----------



## 1TOTEM1 (2011 Január 9)

Van egy nem magyar hálózatlánc nálunk, ahol a mobbing szinte hozzátartozik a mindennapokhoz. Sok ismerősöm dolgozik ott, és minden egyes nap úgy térnek haza a munkahelyükről, mint a kizsigerelt állatok, mert annak is tartják őket. Aki nem áll be a sorba és nem hajt fejet, azt módszeresen próbálják mindenféle eszközzel eltávolítani a munkaerő közül. Viszont a szükség nagy úr - mondják a dolgozók, és hagyják hogy az történjen, aminek történnie kell. 
Érdekes, mert ilyen koncentráltan más helyeken ez még nem jelentkezett...


----------



## rich 1986 (2011 Február 20)

Ez egy nagyon komoly probléma,aminek a puszta létezése is több,mint aggasztó.A gyerekeket senki sem neveli semmire,az illetékesek(szülők,tanárok) nem érnek rá vagy tesznek az egészre.Mi a megoldás?Sajnos óriási társadalmi reformokra volna szükség,mert jelenleg az emberek minden irányból azt látják,hogy mások lekezelése,kijátszása,átverése,megalázása révén hatalomra,népszerűségre tesznek szert,és remekül eltakarhatják vele saját hiányosságaikat is.Ennek a primitív viselkedésformának egyszerűen nincs helye a civilizációban,ezt nagyon komolyan kellene venni,és tenni ellene,mert ilyen "kis" dolgokon múlhat az emberiség sorsa is.


----------



## rich 1986 (2011 Február 20)

Személyes tapasztalatom a munkahelyi viselkedésről az,hogy sajnos tényleg csak úgy lehet túlélni,ha az ember sz*rik bele mindenbe,csak annyit dolgozik,amiért még nem rúgják ki,aztán ahogy hazamegy,az egész műszak történéseit törli az agyából.Ez nagyon nem egészséges hozzáállás,de nekem csak így sikerült megbirkózni a megalázó helyzetek sokaságával.Aztán ha sokáig csinálja az ember,akkor a többiek is lesz*rják őt,és akkor egy végtelenül unalmas,viszont nyugodt munkahelyet mondhat magáénak.Ez szánnivaló és szomorú,de számomra ez a napi valóság.


----------



## matyixi (2012 Február 10)

Nem szabad erzelmet belevinni a munkaba.


----------



## Sasa75 (2012 December 19)

Nagyon sajnálom, hogy mire rátaláltam erre a topikra, már senki nem szól hozzá a témához. 
Sajnos nemrég derítették ki, hogy az én drága kisfiam iskolai mobbingnak volt kitéve tavaly.
Szerettem volna megosztani azt, amin a mi családunk megy keresztül, de úgy látom nincs kinek írjak.


----------



## karlosito (2012 December 29)

Sajnos ma már a munkahelyeken megtehetik a vezetők, hogy elnyomják a dolgozókat, hiszen "van legalább 10 jelentkező a helyedre" mondat mindig készen áll. Ez ellen sajnos nem sokat tehetsz.


----------



## Frank-FHI (2012 December 29)

Nem biztos, hogy hozzászólnak, de sokan olvassák. Ha van amit szeretnél megosztani másokkal... amiből más is okulhat... csak írj.


----------



## Sasa75 (2013 Január 2)

Szóval 6. osztály után 6 osztályos bentlakásos gimnáziumba adtuk a kisfiunkat. Kecskemétre ment a Református gimnáziumba. Nem vagyok vallásos, de gondoltam ott jó helyen lesz, nem érheti bántódás. Sajnos tévedtem. Azt tudni kell, hogy kicsi kora óta alvajáró a drágám. A kolinevelők azt mondták tudják kezelni, ne aggódjunk, volt már nem egy alvajárójuk. Szobatársainak(akik 10.osztályosok voltak, tehát kb.16 évesek) is elmondtuk, hogy ha elindulna, csak tereljék vissza az ágyához, és alszik tovább. Egyik alvajárás alkalmával "poénból" kinyitották a fiamnak a szoba ajtaját, kiment rajta a folyosóra, majd mikor már sokan kint voltak a folyosón, a szobatársai lehúzták a pizsamanadrágját, s a nagy röhögésre ébredt fel. Volt egy alkalom, mikor az egyik szobatárs fel akarta húzni a fiamat, annyira, hogy nekimenjen(több évig bokszolt, majd kick-bokszolt a fiam). A "nagyfiú" ugrált az ágyán, beszólogatott, majd többszöri kérlelés után abbahagyta, de azért még sluszpoénként beletörölte a nemi szervét a fiam ágyneműjébe. A fiam nekiment a nála több, mint egy fejjel magasabb fiúnak, és addig ütötte, míg amaz kérlelni kezdte, hogy elég már. Verés közben véletlenül beütötte a jobb kezét a szekrénybe, és megrepedt a kisujjcsontja. Ezután az én fiamat akarták kirúgni! Miután a nevelők megtudták az igazat, nem azt, amit a nagy beadott nekik, mindkét fiú "csak" fegyelmit kapott. Ennyiről tudtunk mi. A többiről sajnos nem beszélt a fiúnk, csak a nevelők felé jelezte, akik soha nem csináltak semmit. Annyit mondogattak, hogy a fiam még kicsi, fel kell még nőnie!!!(valószínű, csak annyit észleltek az egészből, hogy a fiam árulkodik a társaira.)Áprilisban a fiam(és nem az éjszakás nevelő!) felhívta órák után az apját, hogy reggel a nevelő elmesélte, hogy éjjel a fiamat az egy szinttel lejjebb lévő lépcsőfordulóban találta meg, aludt, és közben sírva szorongatta a párnáját. Ez volt az utolsó csepp! Még aznap elhoztuk onnan!(bár hamarabb megtettük volna, vagy be sem íratjuk oda!!!) Ezután alvajárásai sűrűsödtek, rémálmai voltak. Nyári szünetben semmi gondja nem volt. Tanév közben kórházról kórházra jártunk, vizsgálgatták, mi az ok, de nem sok mindenre jutottak. Iskolaváltás, ennyi volt a válaszuk az orvosoknak, mivel semmi szervi baja nincs. Őszi sulikezdés után újból jöttek az alvajárások, sőt, úgy megindult, hogy több alkalommal el kellett kapni, mert nekiesett volna a vitrines szekrénynek, stb. Apa minden éjjel Vele aludt, mert csak így volt biztonságos. Később a nap bármely szakában bárhol képes volt bealudni(teaöntés közben, zuhanyzáskor, séta alatt az utcán, stb.). Aztán ez súlyosbodott, mert a bealvás közben ütött, vágott, rúgott mindent, amit ért. Újabb kivizsgálások következtek. November 5-én volt utoljára suliban. 3 hétig apa nem dolgozott(vállalkozónál volt, aki csak akkor fizet, ha dolgozik az ember), hordta ide-oda a gyermeket. Alvás közbeni agressziója sűrűsödött, mindig le kellett fogni, nehogy kárt tegyen önmagában. Alváslabor, eeg, ekg, stb., pszichiáter, pszichológus......Narkolepszia, epilepszia kizárva. Végül egy pszichológussal folytatott beszélgetés alkalmával fény derült arra, hogy a koliban pszichésen és fizikailag is bántalmazták a szobatársai. Mindezt elfojtotta magában, és így tört a felszínre. Bealvásai során újra átélte a történteket, és ezért rúgott, visított, ütött... Pénzét, ételét többször elvették, pankrációra kényszerítették vele egykorú társaival, és több alkalommal megverték, rugdosták a folyosón, szobában, zuhanyzóban, be is zárták oda. (Itt szeretném megjegyezni, hogy a pankrációkról az egyik kolinevelő tudott!!!!)Szóval férjem 3 hétig volt Vele, majd december eleje óta én vagyok itthon(szeptemberben kezdtem dolgozni 3év 8 hónap kihagyás után). Folyton Vele kellett lenni, és figyelni, mikor alszik be, majd ránehezedni, lefogni, hogy ne tudjon kiszabadulni, és kárt tenni önmagában. Közben mindezt végignézte az alig 3 éves kislányom(nem tudtam volna hová tenni Őt). Lopva, félve jártam zuhanyozni, WC-re.(Közben magántanuló lett, mert sok volt a hiányzása.) Nyugtatókat szedtem, közben folyton görcsben volt a gyomrom, hogy mikor lesz a következő roham, le tudom-e fogni, nem lesz-e valami baja valakinek? Nem vagyok sovány, sem annyira gyenge, de próbáljatok meg lefogni egy 54-55 kg-os fiút, akiben hatalmas erő van, rúg, ordít, üt, vág, hadonászik, s fel akar állni, és rohanna. Antidepresszánst kezdett szedni, majd dec.15-én este(akkor már több, mint egy hete nem volt rohama), másfél óra alatt 11x elájult, és ájulásai alatt volt légzéskimaradása, szemfennakadása, epilepsziához hasonló rángatózása, levegőért kapkodott többször is, mint aki fulladozik. Kétségbe voltunk esve! Féltünk! Nem tudtuk mit csináljunk, hogy segítsünk. Ügyeletes orvos, majd mentők, akik értetlenül álltak az eset mellett. Cukrot mértek, vérnyomást, rátették az EKG-ra, semmi. Bevitték a kórházba. 
Másnap hajnal 5-kor eltávozott az élők sorából az Édesanyám. Nem volt beteg, csak feladta, belefáradt az életbe. :cry:
Újabb tortúra, kivizsgálások, találgatások. Apa minden nap bement hozzá. Rohamai egyre ritkultak. Mikor 1x bementem, 10 perc múlva jött a roham. Beszélt telefonon a férjem szüleivel, jött a roham. Kiderült a rohamok tudatosak, és mégsem azok. Antidepresszáns helyett nyugtatót kap. Karácsonyra hazaengedték, de nem beszélhetünk az iskoláról, nem sírhatok, nem lehetek szomorú, nem beszélhetek az Édesanyámról. Heti egy alkalommal jár a pszichológushoz. 
Jelenleg itt tartunk. Elfelejthetjük a sulit az idén. 
Bemásoltam az intő jeleket, melyeket észre kellett volna vennünk, de nem ismertük ezt a "jelenséget", így nem tudtuk, hogy ezek jelzik a mobbingot, hogy baj van! Majdnem mind megvolt a fiamnál.
Sajnálom, hogy hosszúra sikerült, de remélem elolvassátok! Remélem más észreveszi hamarabb, és nem történik meg soha senkivel, amin mi keresztül mentünk!

*Intő jelek a viselkedésben
Néhány figyelmeztető tény, melyek utalhatnak mobbingra:
1. A gyerek csendesebbé válik, visszahúzódóbbá, valamilyen formában, de megváltozik.
2. Nem beszél, nem mesél arról, mi történik az iskolában.
3. Barátok nem járnak fel hozzá és nem is akar találkozni velük szabadidejében sem. Szívesebben marad otthon.
4. Mindig egyedül battyog haza az iskolából. 
5. Előfordulhat, hogy teljesen új baráti társasága alakul ki, egy másik környékről, másik iskolából vagy akár csak másik osztályból.
6. Nem szeret iskolába járni, reggelente elhúzza az iskolába indulás idejét, súlyosabb esetben iskolafóbia alakulhat ki.
7. Betegséget szimulál, vagy ténylegesen meg is betegszik. Gyakran fáj a feje, hasa, romlik az étvágya, kevesebbet alszik, rémálmok gyötrik. Ezek miatt sűrűn ki is maradhat az iskolából.
8. Sorozatban balesetek érik, rendre kék-zöld foltokkal ér haza, melyekről nem szívesen beszél.
9. Eltűnnek dolgai, például mobiltelefonja, órája vagy a testnevelés cucca.
10. Iskolai teljesítménye romlik*


----------



## Sasa75 (2013 Január 2)

Még egy számomra fontos momentum! Egy csoda! Vagy inkább kettő!
A férjem munkatársai gyűjtöttek egy kevés pénzt a gyermekeinknek! Karácsony miatt! Mindenki annyit adott, amennyit tudott. Meghatódtam!
A másik: A barátnőm eljött hozzánk, megölelt, és a kezembe dugott valamit. Közben azt mondta: - Tudom nem sok, mert hamar elfogy, de azért mégis valami!
Megnéztem, s megkérdeztem: - Mikor fizetem én ezt vissza Neked? Mire Ő: - Ne viccelj már! Ez nem kölcsön! És erről többet ne is beszéljünk, mert akkor már nincs értelme az egésznek! 
50 ezer forint volt, ez a "kis összeg"! Egy számomra nagyon fontos személytől kaptam, aki mellesleg nem dolgozik, csak a férje, van egy kisfiuk, és a házukon egy hatalmas kölcsön! Ilyet nem mindennap kap az ember!!!
Temetés után rákérdezett, hogy adjon-e még? Ez hihetetlen!!!!És mégis igaz!


Ja, és a mobbing nemcsak lelki terror!!!!!!

Mobbing. Angol eredetű szó, a mobb jelentése csőcselék. Mobbing: zaklatás, szekálás, molesztálás. Más ember szándékos, agresszív módon történő bántalmazása, kiközösítése, szekálása. A mobbing nem egyszeri alkalmat jelent, ez a cselekvés szisztematikusan ismétlődő, hosszú időn át tart.


----------



## childeharold (2013 Január 6)

Primitív emberekből van a legtöbb. Az ő állatiasságuk miatt nyitnak a többiek ilyen topicokat. Ez egyszerű tény, tulajdonképpen nem is kéne sérülni, ha egy primitív lény primitíven viselkedik.
Kár, de így van és nem fog változni. Vonjatok vállat!


----------

